# Gecko/ iguana



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I'd like to have one of these creatures but I'd like to know if they are agressive or often bite. Are geckos rare to find ?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> I'd like to have one of these creatures but I'd like to know if they are agressive or often bite. Are geckos rare to find ?
> [snapback]946351[/snapback]​


No, gecko's aren't that expensive. You can find male or female leo's for about $60-$80, depending on where you go.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Do they bite ? And what are the other species of gecko and their average price


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Are you looking for geckos or iguanas? They are very different creatures with very different requirments!!

There are many different species of gecko, some rare some common, some expensive some not, some bite and some dont!

For both beginners and people will experience i reccomend THE LEOPARD GECKO

Other good species for the beginner are toakay geckos, crested geckos and house geckos


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

geckos are okay because they look cool and don't take a whole lot of time to take care of. but you can't really handle them and sometimes they are quite boring because they just sit there. they are fairly cheap too. about $30 where im at

On the other hand iguana is very difficult to take care of. feeding and stuff is hard and they are very very messy. plus they could bite you or whip you with their tales. you could however treat an iguana like a dog as in you can let is loose in the house(if you wanted to and depending on the size) and they have leashes too. they get huge. a good living space for a full grown would be like...an extra bedroom...


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Well iguanas are too complicated for me . I'll check for a gecko. Are they messy like iguanas cause i've heard that iguanas need a very well clean place to liv.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Most geckos select a defacatorium,(a small place or corner in which to poop) and are clean animals. you just need to feed em and change thier water on a daily basis, and the occasional tank cleaning and substrate change. i would recommend reading Burf's leopard gecko care sheet for additional info on this species.
Eden


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My Iguana does exactly that. She will only go in one spot of her condo and she's been doing it for years. It keeps cage maintenance relatively easy because not much of her bedding gets soiled. She's housed in a modified wire cat cage manufactured by Midwest. She's about five years old and is about 48" in length. Being a female I don't think she'll get much longer but she's likely to get wider. Her diet also isn't that hard to handle. She's a complete herbivore and gets a large salad every day of a varying mixture of collard greens, mustard greens, and turnip greens. She also absolutely loves strawberries and grapes, both of which are given as treats. She also likes apples, and any type of watermelon. Actually, she likes anything sweet!

Known as "The Queen," lol, she's a sweetheart, but I've noticed that her temperment is a rarity among Iggies. She's kept in one of the highest traffic area of our home and is petted a lot when we walk by. She also can see us when we're on the computer and has her own window to look out during the warmer months. She's the most personable herp that we have, and that includes all our Beardies and Snakes.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Gecko's are much easier to care for than iguanas...plus you will end up needing a spare bedroom for the iguana in the end


----------

